# Is gold cheaper at Dubai Airport as in the Dubai city?



## cccc (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi

I will fly over Dubai Airport and would buy I will travel to India over Dubai Airport and would buy 22-carat chain for a man.
Is gold generally cheaper in Duty Free Shops at Dubai Airport as in the Souk in Dubai City?
Thx in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No, of course not. No airport is cheaper than anywhere outside the airport.

Its called a captive market.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> No, of course not. No airport is cheaper than anywhere outside the airport.
> 
> Its called a captive market.


Except in the UK - where you can buy things VAT (and duty) free from the airport shops if you are traveling outside the EU! - without the hassle of claiming the VAT back at customs (for goods bought outside the airport).


----------



## cccc (Nov 27, 2016)

Thx, but how much will be for 1 gram of 22-carat gold in the Souk, in Dubai city, compare to the gold daily price?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

cccc said:


> Thx, but how much will be for 1 gram of 22-carat gold in the Souk, in Dubai city, compare to the gold daily price?


Hi,
Souk will generally be cheaper than airport because there is much more competition and loads more shops.
Price of jewellery is made up of three elements - gold price, stones price and making charge.
The making charge will vary between jewelers and according to complicity of what you are buying.
If you are buying gold coins or bars - then price is usually simply based on today's gold rate for the purity and weight you are buying.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Except in the UK - where you can buy things VAT (and duty) free from the airport shops if you are traveling outside the EU! - without the hassle of claiming the VAT back at customs (for goods bought outside the airport).


You think that UK airports take the VAT off and give you a price reduction ?

You clearly havent been following the UK press this year.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> You think that UK airports take the VAT off and give you a price reduction ?
> 
> You clearly havent been following the UK press this year.


For many items you are correct - but there are some 'bargains' to be had. We looked at a Rolex watch, for instance and it was far cheaper in UK airport shop than high street or Dubai shops.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

cccc said:


> Thx, but how much will be for 1 gram of 22-carat gold in the Souk, in Dubai city, compare to the gold daily price?


You're not going to get much of a chain for a bloke with that.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

cccc said:


> Hi
> 
> I will fly over Dubai Airport and would buy I will travel to India over Dubai Airport and would buy 22-carat chain for a man.
> Is gold generally cheaper in Duty Free Shops at Dubai Airport as in the Souk in Dubai City?
> Thx in advance.


I have seen prices higher at the airport, but I dont know whether it is including the making charges or excluding it.

The difference would be in "Making Charges", in Meena Bazaar its 7-15%, in Gold Souq its 10-35%, I have no idea on gold prices at the airport as I have never bought it from there.

You can probably check the gold prices in gulfnews.com or khaleejtimes.com, and then calculate how much you are paying as making charges at the airport.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It also depends how good your 'haggling' skills are in the souks.


----------



## markbiber (Dec 1, 2016)

it is safe to shop from there but i would go to city and shop there bcoz i can get more shops & options in city malls then the malls of dubai airport .


----------



## cccc (Nov 27, 2016)

Other question, is it possible to sell gold in Dubai?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

cccc said:


> Other question, is it possible to sell gold in Dubai?


Yes, just walk in any gold shop. They might provide you 2 options, 1- They will evaluate and might tell you to take new jewellery or 2- they pay you the price.


----------



## Kostik3000 (Jul 10, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Except in the UK - where you can buy things VAT (and duty) free from the airport shops if you are traveling outside the EU! - without the hassle of claiming the VAT back at customs (for goods bought outside the airport).


Checked prices many many times in UK airports including Scottish Whisky etc, and it's always cheaper to get them at your local Tesco, especially during sale period.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

cccc said:


> Other question, is it possible to sell gold in Dubai?



Not if you try and sell bars if I t with certain symbols on it from the mid-20th century 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not if you try and sell bars if I t with certain symbols on it from the mid-20th century
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be a bit obtuse, for some!!


----------

